# Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA or 3xAA ] Review



## candle lamp (Jul 22, 2013)

Reviewer's note : Olight S15 was provided by Olight for review.

*[Update 2013. 08. 01]* _*Olight supplied second S15 review sample, due to the tailcap issue of my first S15 review sample. So I've retested runtime & relative output comparison, and included the runtime of the S15 with two extension tubes installed*_. *[Update 2013. 08. 01]*


Olight has released the S15 Baton which is one of the Olight Baton series, powered by 1xAA or 2xAA with an extender. *[*_New 13.07.24_*]* Note that the emitter is Cree XM-L2 U2. *[*_New 13.07.24_*]*
.
.











S15 comes with removable pocket clip (attached), extended tube, spare o-rings, tailcap silicon pad, split ring, lanyard, user manual. (The manual is available for download on Olight website.)
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight's website :

• Aviation grade aluminum body, with anti-scratch type III hard anodizing.
• Stainless steel head ring can bear higher impaction.
• Side switch with blue button cap, soft and comfortable to press.
• Special designed smooth reflector and 99% luminousness lens with anti-reflective coating on both sides make longer beam distance.
• High efficient drive circuit, compatible with any rechargeable and non-rechargeable AA battery; The run time is up to 15 days under moonlight mode.
• Assembled with latest CREE XM-L2 LED, and maximum output up to 280 lumens (tested by using 14500 rechargeable lithium battery).
• Four adjustable brightness level: moonlight-low-middle-high and strobe; automatic memory function can memorize the brightness level while off (excluding strobe).
• With flashlight off, pressing side switch to directly activate high mode or moonlight mode. i) With a long-arm convertible pocket clip for easy access.
• There is a lanyard hole in the tail which can pass through fabric strap with diameter of 2mm.
• With detachable strong magnet inside the tail, the flashlight can be attached vertically to any iron objects.
• Flat bottom allows stable tail standing. m) extremely low standby current: 0.5uA while using 1.5V battery; 1.2uA while using 4.2V battery.
• Battery reverse polarity function guards against improper battery installation. 
• Lock-out function
• Waterproof: IPX8
• Output & running time : High (280lumens : 45min), Med. (70lumens : 4h), Low (7lumens : 32h), Moonlight (0.5lumens : 15days)
• Peak beam distance : 84m
• Beam intensity : 1750cd
• Waterproof : IPX8
• IMpact resistance : 2m
• Dimension : 86mm (Length) x 23mm (Head) x 18.5mm (Tube)
• Weight : 46g (without battery)
.
.










The S15 is quite small for its class. Overall build is similar to the _M10_ I reviewed.
The hard(type III) anodizing is a matte black and no flaws on my sample. All labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the black background. The checkered pattern is present over most of the body. The light has no tail switch. Fit and finish looks very good.

You can use 1xAA (1.2v Ni-MH or 1.5v Alkarine or 3.7v Li-ion rechargeable battery).
.
.





With an extender, you can use 2xAA (1.2v Ni-MH or 1.5v Alkarine). But 3.7v Li-ion rechargeable cells are banned, due to the working voltage 0.7~5.0v.
.
.
*[*New 13.08.01*]*





According to the manufacturer, two extenders are available to use. But again, you can't use two or three 3.7v Li-ion rechargeable cells. *[*New 13.08.01*]*
.
.





The light has 2 parts. The body is one piece with the head (i.e., the body has a built-in head). The pocket clip works as a good anti-roll device.
.
.





The light has a flat stainless steel bezel ring and a red o-ring. The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with a hex-shaped neck which provides grip. There's an electronic side button switch on the hex-shaped neck. The positive battery contact has a spring. Switch feel is not the same on the M10 due to the different material (i.e., The switch cap of the M10 is the soft silicone rubber, but the S15 has the hard plastic button). The switch has a good feel to touch and has shorter travel, which produces a quiet clicking sound when pressed, than M10 does.
.
.





The reflector is not deep as much as M10 does, but the head size is quite the same as M10. So I expect a wide spill beam. The light uses AR coating lens where the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. It is well polished with no noticeable finishing flaws and well-centered XM-L2 U2 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The battery tube (i.e., body) is mostly covered in a bold checkered portions with two flat faces where manufacturer & model name are printed on, and the other flat face where the clip is touching. Grip is reasonably good. 
.
.





The pocket clip is a bit longer than M10. It looks sturdy and hold onto the light very securely. It is reversible, allowing both bezel-up or bezel-down. 
.
.





The wall thickness of the body is 1.98mm. The light feel solid.
The threading area is not wider than M10, but there are three full turns of the threads. The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample. 
.
.










There is a removable negative spring come with a removable magnet on the inside of the tailcap. There is small hole on the tail side for lanyard or split ring attachment. The magnet pull is strong, so it does pick up the battery through the negative spring, because the spring and the magnet are actually in contact. As shown in the above picture, the light sticks to all the metal objects made with steel. If you don't want the magnet, you can replace it with the silicone pad come with the light (i.e., you can take out the magnet by releasing the spring holding the magnet in place by prising the three edges of the spring out from under the recess on the tailcap). *Overall build quality *is very high.
.
.
*User Interface*





- The above was excerpt from S15 user manual.

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 

1) General mode 
Output switching is controlled by the electronic side switch. A quick press and release turns the light on, and another quick press and release turns the light off.

Holding down the switch will proceed Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. To select your desired mode or output level, just release the switch. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 

You can access Moonlight (or firefly mode) directly from "Off" only by a sustained press of the switch for one second. This means Moonlight is a completely separate mode from the above Low - Med. - High. 

Double quick click from Off will activate High directly.

If you hold the switch down from Off for more than two seconds, the light is locked-out (Olight says it's a Lock). Another holding down the switch for one second will activate Moonlight. I would suggest you lock the light out so that it does not inadvertently activate if stuffed in the bag or pocket. You need to twist the tailcap slightly for actual lock-out.

2) Strobe mode
The “hidden” Strobe is accessed by double-clicking the switch when on. A single sustained press of the switch (or double-clicking the switch) will return to the previous output level in general mode. The strobe has no memory.
.
.





The lanyard quality is as good as high build quality of the light. The S15 can tailstand.
.
.





From left to right, Sanyo Eneloop AA, Sunwayman V10A, Armytek Partner A1, Olight S15, Fenix LD10, Thrunite Neutron 1A. 
.
.





The head size & light weight excluding battery of five lights are as follows :
V10A - 23mm / 62g, Partner A1 - 24mm / 56g, S15 - 23mm / 67g, LD10 - 21.5mm / 52g, Neutron 1A - 22mm / 60g 
.
.





From left to right, Sanyo Eneloop AA, Armytek Partner A2, Olight S15 with an extender, Thrunite Neutron 2A, Niteye EYE12. 
.
.





The head size & light weight excluding battery of four lights are as follows :
Partner A2 - 24mm / 82g, S15 - 23mm / 58g, Neutron 2A - 22mm / 77g, EYE12 - 23.5mm / 84g 
.
.









It is good small size to hold and use. It can be used as an EDC light. 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*




.
.
*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic side switch interface, the S15 is drawing a small current when the light is fully connected. I measured this current as 2.7μA, 0.3μA and 0.4μA with 1xAW14500, 1xAlkarine and 1xEneloop respectively. However, all these values decrease to 0.0μA after 5~6 seconds. I'm not sure why the standby current turn from each initial value into 0.0μA. My DMM can measure micro ampere to one decimal place, so I don't know the real value of two decimal place. Anyhow, these are quite small for a standby current, even though you take the initial value.
For 1xAW14500 (750mAh) cell, that would translate into around 31 years before it would be fully drained. This is negligible, not a concern. But I would recommend you to store the light locked-out when not in use for a long time. 
.
.
*PWM*





The light shows no sign of PWM at all output levels. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Relative Output Comparison
*
1. Without an extender
*[Update 13.08.01]*




*[Update 13.08.01]*
The numbers on the above table are not Lumens but Lux, measured at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on in my home-made integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison). All measured lux values in my integrating box are just converted to relative output percent for each light. You will compare each light's output percent in each column.
.
.
2. With an extender





The numbers on the above table are not Lumens but Lux, measured at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on in my home-made integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison). All measured lux values in my integrating box are just converted to relative output percent for each light. You will compare each light's output percent in each column.
.
.
*[New 13.08.08]*
3. S15 (1xAA) & S15 (2xAA)





The numbers on the above table are not Lumens but Lux, measured at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on in my home-made integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison). All measured lux values in my integrating box are just converted to relative output percent for each light. You will compare each light's output percent in each column. *[New 13.08.08]*
.
.

*[Update 13.08.01]*
*Runtime
*
The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as follows :

1. Ni-MH & Li-ion rechargeable batteries





1) 1xSanyo Eneloop (2000mAh) : 55 min.
2) 2xSanyo Eneloop (2000mAh) : 114 min.
3) 3xSanyo Eneloop (2000mAh) : 132 min.
4) 1xAW14500 : 47 min.

2xNi-MHs & 3xNi-MHs & 1xAW14500 show much better regulation than 1xNi-MH. Note 3xNi-MHs has not much longer runtime and shows a bit dimmer output than 2xNi-MHs. It seems the input and output voltage in case of 3xNi-MHs are not well matched as using 2xNi-MHs. The best efficiency of the light is to use 2xNi-MHs.
.
.
2. Alkarine batteries





1) 1xDuracell Ultra : 33 min.
2) 2xDuracell Ultra : 47 min.
3) 3xDuracell Ultra : 84 min.

Alkarine batteries show the similar behavior as the Ni-MHs, but 3xAlkarines show much longer runtime than 2xAlkarines.
.
.
3. All batteries





The High output on 1xalkarine does drop much more rapidly than 1xNi-MH. Also runtime on Alkarine has relatively shorter than Ni-MH in my sample. 
Runtime performance on Ni-MH is better than Alkarine batteries on my test. The relaively good regulation is maintained on 2xNi-MHs.
*[Update 13.08.01]*
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/125sec, Auto white balance




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/250sec, Auto white balance




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/500sec, Auto white balance




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/250sec, Auto white balance




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/500sec, Auto white balance




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance





The medium sized hotspot is well focused and its tint is slightly towards the light green hue on my sample. A soft corona surrounds the bright hotspot. The spill beam is relatively large compared to the other lights, and clean with no noticeable artifacts. The overall beam profile is good. The beam has a typical cool tint.
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 3.5m from the target on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




- V10A
.
.




- Partner A1
.
.




- S15
.
.




- LD10
.
.




.
.
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




- Partner A2
.
.




- S15 with an extender
.
.




- Neutron 2A
.
.




- EYE12
.
.




.
.
3. Indoor beamshot (about 7.0m from the target on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance




- V10A
.
.




- Partner A1
.
.




- S15
.
.




- LD10
.
.




.
.




- Partner A2
.
.




- S15 with an extender
.
.




- Neutron 2A
.
.




- EYE12
.
.




.
.
Thanks for watching!


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thanks for this review  my review of the S15 is up as well.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



kj2 said:


> Thanks for this review  my review of the S15 is up as well.



I've seen your nice review as well. Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Nice review and nice pics,Candle lamp!

I´ve seen at Olights webpage that they added a coment saying "kindly reminder: The work voltage of S15 is 0.7V~5V( two pcs extended tubes at most for AA alkaline or NI-MH battery, can not use extended tube for 14500 lithium battery)".

Does this mean that the light can literally blow if one tries to drive it with 2x14500 batteries? Have you tried running the S15 with 2x14500 batteries?:thinking:


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



NorthernStar said:


> Nice review and nice pics,Candle lamp!
> 
> I´ve seen at Olights webpage that they added a coment saying "kindly reminder: The work voltage of S15 is 0.7V~5V( two pcs extended tubes at most for AA alkaline or NI-MH battery, can not use extended tube for 14500 lithium battery)".
> 
> Does this mean that the light can literally blow if one tries to drive it with 2x14500 batteries? Have you tried running the S15 with 2x14500 batteries?:thinking:



Thanks for your support. NorthernStar! 

That's correct! You will burn the light if you use 2x14500 (3.7v rechargeable Li-ion). :banned: I didn't try testing the light on 2x14500 yet, because I like the S15 very much. :kiss:


----------



## dofty (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

I found that it seems using pwm for the "low" mode, while not using pwm for the "moonlight" mode.
And when using pwm for the low mode, the frequency is around 1000~5000hz by my experience.
Do you have the same finding?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



dofty said:


> I found that it seems using pwm for the "low" mode, while not using pwm for the "moonlight" mode.
> And when using pwm for the low mode, the frequency is around 1000~5000hz by my experience.
> Do you have the same finding?



Hi dofty, Actually I've been used the shaking the lights or digital camera instead of the oscilloscope to find the PWM flickering. These methods captures the flickering at any modes of the light very well. Personally I'm very sensitive to PWM flickering and I could not find the PWM flickering either on low or on moonlight mode of my S15 review sample.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thanks *candle lamp* for the review! While S15 doesn't provide regulated output at high neither with a single alkaline or NiMh it does it well with 2AA. It really would be nice to see the graph for 3AA! 
I guess it then should perform very well also with alkalines: 3AA alkalines similar performance as 2AA Eneloops?...


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Swedpat said:


> Thanks *candle lamp* for the review! While S15 doesn't provide regulated output at high neither with a single alkaline or NiMh it does it well with 2AA. It really would be nice to see the graph for 3AA!
> I guess it then should perform very well also with alkalines: 3AA alkalines similar performance as 2AA Eneloops?...



Thanks Swedpat! The S15 doesn't give very good regulation on 1xNi-MH or 1xAlkarine, comparing to 2xAA's. I will test the runtime on 3xAA's as well when the extra entender arrive.
I guess so too. It will give same performance but longer runtiem.

Cheers!


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

I think that 3x Alkalines should provide 1 hour flat regulation with a 30 minute steep drop off.
How about running 3x Eneloops too?
I think that the Titanium Innovations crAA 14505 primary cell would be the optimal choice, seeing as this circuit seems to be more efficient with higher voltage.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



MichaelW said:


> I think that 3x Alkalines should provide 1 hour flat regulation with a 30 minute steep drop off.
> How about running 3x Eneloops too?
> I think that the Titanium Innovations crAA 14505 primary cell would be the optimal choice, seeing as this circuit seems to be more efficient with higher voltage.



Thanks for sharing your thought. MichaelW! I guess 3xEneloops will give the longest flat regulation and runtime until the output decrease to 10% of initial output. I don't know about the primary litium batteries.
I also think the light is more effcient with higher voltage.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Depending on how ungainly having two extenders is, I think the optimal power sources are: 2x Energizer L91s, 3x Energizer EA91s, 3x Eneloops, 2x Eneloops XX, and 1x TI crAA 14505 (if they are still available)
It seems like you only have two minutes at the tail end of a 14500 run to notice that the end is near, before you are left in the dark. We will have to see what happens on medium mode with a 14500.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



MichaelW said:


> Depending on how ungainly having two extenders is, I think the optimal power sources are: 2x Energizer L91s, 3x Energizer EA91s, 3x Eneloops, 2x Eneloops XX, and 1x TI crAA 14505 (if they are still available)
> It seems like you only have two minutes at the tail end of a 14500 run to notice that the end is near, before you are left in the dark. We will have to see what happens on medium mode with a 14500.



I see. OK! I will check the runtime on 3xEneloop & 3xEnergizer Max with two extenders. Waiting for the extender.


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thanks for the review (great Job  ).
I love this flashlight and it is in my shopping list.
But I tell Olight that the regulation with 1xNiMH is terrible. It is also need to avoid overdischarge. Olight must attend to those details.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



candle lamp said:


> Thanks for your support. NorthernStar!
> 
> That's correct! You will burn the light if you use 2x14500 (3.7v rechargeable Li-ion). :banned: I didn't try testing the light on 2x14500 yet, because I like the S15 very much. :kiss:



Well then it´s better not to try it with 2x14500 batteries! I was just curious. No point in destroying a new flashlight.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Trevilux said:


> Thanks for the review (great Job  ).
> I love this flashlight and it is in my shopping list.
> But I tell Olight that the regulation with 1xNiMH is terrible. It is also need to avoid overdischarge. Olight must attend to those details.



Thanks Trevilux!, 
Regarding the overdicharge, it seems to be difficult to make the built-in overdischarge protection light powered by dozens of Alkarines or Ni-Mhs or 14500 li-ion rechargeables. The cut-off voltages preventing the overdischarge of the Ni-Mh and Li-ion cell is quite different. We can ignore Alkarine as it is primary cell. If the S15 is 1xAA light, they will have to choose and make a decision on the cut-off voltage between the two. But, I can't find such a light of the 1xAA powered lights. (Personally I wonder as well.) 



NorthernStar said:


> Well then it´s better not to try it with 2x14500 batteries! I was just curious. No point in destroying a new flashlight.


I know what you mean. That's fine.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

*[Update 2013. 08. 01]* _*Olight supplied second S15 review sample, due to the tailcap issue of my first S15 review sample. So I've retested runtime & relative output comparison, and included the runtime of the S15 with two extension tubes installed*_. *[Update 2013. 08. 01]*

*Relative Output Comparison

*1. Without an extender
*[Update 13.08.01]*





There is no change in output with one extension tube. *[Update 13.08.01]*
The numbers on the above table are not Lumens but Lux, measured at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on in my home-made integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison). All measured lux values in my integrating box are just converted to relative output percent for each light. You will compare each light's output percent in each column.
.
.
*[Update 13.08.01]
**Runtime
*
The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as follows :

1. Ni-MH & Li-ion rechargeable batteries





1) 1xSanyo Eneloop (2000mAh) : 55 min.
2) 2xSanyo Eneloop (2000mAh) : 114 min.
3) 3xSanyo Eneloop (2000mAh) : 132 min.
4) 1xAW 14500 : 47 min.

2xNi-MHs & 3xNi-MHs & 1xAW14500 show much better regulation than 1xNi-MH. Note 3xNi-MHs has not much longer runtime and shows a bit dimmer output than 2xNi-MHs. It seems the input and output voltage in case of 3xNi-MHs are not well matched as using 2xNi-MHs. The best efficiency of the light is to use 2xNi-MHs.
.
.
2. Alkarine batteries





1) 1xDuracell Ultra : 33 min.
2) 2xDuracell Ultra : 47 min.
3) 3xDuracell Ultra : 84 min.

Alkarine batteries show the similar behavior as the Ni-MHs, but 3xAlkarines show much longer runtime than 2xAlkarines.
.
.
3. All batteries





The High output on 1xalkarine does drop much more rapidly than 1xNi-MH. Also runtime on Alkarine has relatively shorter than Ni-MH in my sample. 
Runtime performance on Ni-MH is better than Alkarine batteries on my test. The relaively good regulation is maintained on 2xNi-MHs.
*[Update 13.08.01]*


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thanks for the tests.
The light looks nice, the circuit looks peculiar. It looks like it most happy with 2.0-2.5 volts input.
And I've exhausted my stock of crAA 14505s


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



candle lamp said:


> *[Update 2013. 08. 01]* _*Olight supplied second S15 review sample, due to the tailcap issue of my first S15 review sample. So I've retested runtime & relative output comparison, and included the runtime of the S15 with two extension tubes installed*_. *[Update 2013. 08. 01]*
> 
> *Relative Output Comparison
> 
> ...




Interesting, I am surprised a AW rcr123 fits in the light :thinking:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

The second extender really seems to help on alkaline batteries...strange though on Eneloops...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Very strange.
2x Eneloops XX should deliver 10 more minutes of runtime than 3x Eneloops.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Badbeams3 said:


> Interesting, I am surprised a AW rcr123 fits in the light :thinking:



I'm surprised too.  It's AW 14500 (750mAh). I've corrected what you've pointed out. Thanks Badbeams3!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

I`m wondering what type of run time this light will have on medium mode with the two extenders. I have one on order (with the extra extender), might be here today. No rechargeable batteries though (well, I have a Eagletac 750ma 14500 coming too). Might pick some up from Walmart later today...they have Ray o vac and Duracell...both rated at 2400ma...3 dollars difference. On a side note the new updated 550 lumen S20 is now available and in stock at Going Gear...do I need one...hmm. Also the new S10 400 lumen...had one of the old models for 1 night before having to return it due to a batt fitting issue. But really enjoyed it during that one night stand...sweet little thing she was.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thanks *candle lamp* for your tests! :thumbsup:

Consequently the performance at high mode:

*1AA:* very bad with alkaline, pretty good with NiMh, very good with 14500

*2AA:* pretty good with alkalines, very good with NiMh

*3AA:* very good with alkalines, almost no gain with NiMh compared to 2AA. Actually it will be intended only for alkalines.

*That's the conclusion for high mode, however.* I guess all battery alternatives work well at mid mode, and mid mode would be the allround and most used mode with this light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



candle lamp said:


> There is no change in output with one extension tube.


Hi candle lamp,

Nice review, as always.  I am puzzled by one thing though - you find no change in the Hi level output between 1xAA and 2xAA sources? :thinking: I've tested two S15 samples so far, and in both my lightbox and by ceiling bounce, the Hi mode has ~50% (or more) higher output. This is consistent across batteries, on both samples (but for just the Hi mode - there is no output change on the lower modes). Full details will be coming shortly in my review.

You may want to double-check that on your sample.
_
EDIT: my review is now up: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?367813_


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



selfbuilt said:


> Hi candle lamp,
> 
> Nice review, as always.  I am puzzled by one thing though - you find no change in the Hi level output between 1xAA and 2xAA sources? :thinking: I've tested two S15 samples so far, and in both my lightbox and by ceiling bounce, the Hi mode has ~50% (or more) higher output. This is consistent across batteries, on both samples (but for just the Hi mode - there is no output change on the lower modes). Full details will be coming shortly in my review.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support. 

"No change in output with one extension tube" means no change with one extension tube in the High output between the first sample and the second sample.
Actually, I had an issue with my first sample. Olight sent another (second) sample for review to me.

Excellent review as always. Selfbuilt. Thanks for the review. :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



candle lamp said:


> "No change in output with one extension tube" means no change with one extension tube in the High output between the first sample and the second sample.
> Actually, I had an issue with my first sample. Olight sent another (second) sample for review to me.


Ah, I see. You may want to split your runtime curves apart for the 2xAA and 1xAA runs then. Otherwise, people may erroneously assume that they are the same output (i.e., people won't realize that "100%" for 2xAA is actually quite a bit higher than "100%" for 1xAA).

Cheers!


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Great review! Iwondered ifadding a 3rd tube would make a difference or not. thanks for testing it!


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



selfbuilt said:


> Ah, I see. You may want to split your runtime curves apart for the 2xAA and 1xAA runs then. Otherwise, people may erroneously assume that they are the same output (i.e., people won't realize that "100%" for 2xAA is actually quite a bit higher than "100%" for 1xAA).
> 
> Cheers!



People might misunderstand the High outputs on 1xAA and 2XAA as being the same if they see that sentence. So I've just deleted that sentence in my review. Thanks again. Selfbuit!



AngryDaddyBird said:


> Great review! Iwondered ifadding a 3rd tube would make a difference or not. thanks for testing it!



Are you saying about three extrenders (4xAA configuration), by any chance? If so, it will burn the circuits of the light. :fail: But if you say two extenders (3xAA), that's OK.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



candle lamp said:


> People might misunderstand the High outputs on 1xAA and 2XAA as being the same if they see that sentence. So I've just deleted that sentence in my review. Thanks again. Selfbuit!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying about three extrenders (4xAA configuration), by any chance? If so, it will burn the circuits of the light. :fail: But if you say two extenders (3xAA), that's OK.




sorry meant 2 extenders =3xAA my bad. I counted the body as one. I'm an idiot!


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



AngryDaddyBird said:


> sorry meant 2 extenders =3xAA my bad. I counted the body as one. I'm an idiot!



Ah! I see. Not at all. Sometimes I do count the body as one. :thinking:


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Have just added the relative output comparison table for S15 (1xAA & 2xAA) as follows:







As expected, there is a difference in the High output between 1xAA and 2xAA Eneloops in my test. The High mode in the 2xAA has 30% higher output than 1xAA.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

how hot does this light get on high with a 14500


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



bladesmith3 said:


> how hot does this light get on high with a 14500


I had the light on High on a 14500 in my hand for about 4~5 mins. I felt the warm head part, not whole body (i.e., it's not hot, warm).


----------



## bladesmith3 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

thank you for the help


----------



## Greebe (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thanks for the review. I was thinking of getting a S15 but after seeing your review it looks like it does not put out any more light than my Fenix LD10 on high. In fact your pictures make it looks like the S15 has even less output on it's 280 lumen setting the LD10 on its 135 lumen setting. Is this true and if so Olight must be way over rating thier outputs.

Thanks,
Greebe


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Greebe said:


> Thanks for the review. I was thinking of getting a S15 but after seeing your review it looks like it does not put out any more light than my Fenix LD10 on high. In fact your pictures make it looks like the S15 has even less output on it's 280 lumen setting the LD10 on its 135 lumen setting. Is this true and if so Olight must be way over rating thier outputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greebe



In general, beamshots show the beam profile and how much spot and spill is in the beam. When comparing beamshots of two lights side by side, it will give more accurate result. 

The S15 has a relatively bigger but shallow reflector than LD10, and each emitter is XM-L2 and XP-G R4 respectively. As you see the beamshots, S15 shows much wider spill beam and a bit bigger spot than LD10.

Actually, the S15 (XM-L2) is about *1.6 times *brighter than LD10 (XP-G R4) in output, as described on the relative output comparison table in my review.


----------



## drpower (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

I just bought the S15 Titanium version, it is Neutral White. I guess it is a XM-L2 T6.


----------



## TweakMDS (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



drpower said:


> I just bought the S15 Titanium version, it is Neutral White. I guess it is a XM-L2 T6.



That S15-Ti looks amazing. I might want to give myself that for christmas, but now that I see them both, which version did you get? I can order a bead blasted or polished. I like bead blasted a lot, but afaik it's more prone to scratches that you can't buff out...


----------



## drpower (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Just received the polished titanium S15 NW. Very nice, comes in a nice case, the extra tube does not fit in that case but that's ok. Has a nice color light, this is perfect for attaching to my SAR vest for Coast Guard operations. If I light p my bedroom wall the hot spot is clean, no artifacts.


----------



## phosphor (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

To those who own the S15.....will the 2xAA throw far enough to adequtely light up a subject at 50 meters ?


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Hmm, I can't say the S15 on 2xAA throws far enough to do that. But despite the small head, the visibility is not too bad. 
You can see the following beamshot (55m away from the target, ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, auto white balance).









phosphor said:


> To those who own the S15.....will the 2xAA throw far enough to adequtely light up a subject at 50 meters ?


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Great review... I bought one with two extenders based on it. Thank you. 

I have a question though... I've played with it in 1xAA and 2xAA and it functions great. When I add the 2nd extension for 3xAA use the light doesn't function ? 

I've tried a few set's of recently charged Eneloops. What am I missing ? :thinking:


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Aahhyes68 said:


> I have a question though... I've played with it in 1xAA and 2xAA and it functions great. When I add the 2nd extension for 3xAA use the light doesn't function ?
> 
> I've tried a few set's of recently charged Eneloops. What am I missing ? :thinking:


Thanks for your support! Aahhyes68,
The light will work fine on 1.5V 3xAlkarines or 1.2V 3XNi-MHs with two extension tubes. (The working voltage of the light is 0.7~5.0V.)
Note that 3xNi-MHs on the light didn't give much longer runtime than 2xNi-MHs in my runtime test.
And, please be aware of that 3.7V 2xLi-ion or 3xLi-ion cells are banned, due to the over-working voltage. :banned:


----------



## ingineer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Thank you candle lamp for the review, Just ordered the Ti version from Battery junction on sale --60bucks. Have the S-10 and I have it by my bed-stand and an AA version was too good to pass up.
Richard


----------



## Svt 2213 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks to you guys, I now have this light in my emergency tool box on my motorcycle.:thumbsup:


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 12, 2014)

ingineer said:


> Thank you candle lamp for the review, Just ordered the Ti version from Battery junction on sale --60bucks. Have the S-10 and I have it by my bed-stand and an AA version was too good to pass up.
> Richard





Svt 2213 said:


> Thanks to you guys, I now have this light in my emergency tool box on my motorcycle.:thumbsup:



Hope your light will give long long service.


----------



## sophitus (May 18, 2014)

*Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*

My Baton S15 just exploded and the button went of!!!! Reason might be overheating. Very disappointing.
I seem not to be the only one: 

http://edcforums.com/threads/weirdest-thing-ever-flashlight-exploded-kinda.120287/


----------



## RetroTechie (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*

Welcome to CPF, sophitus! 

Very sorry to hear that, hope you weren't hurt! Was the light in your hand when it happened, or perhaps tailstanding? What type NiMH's were in it?

Fwiw: good to know the button _can_ act as a vent hole, I can imagine situations where this may prevent worse. Like when I have a 14500 Li-ion in my S15 Ti and something fries... :duck:


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2014)

Bit weird. Hope it doesn't happen with mine.


----------



## candle lamp (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*



sophitus said:


> My Baton S15 just exploded and the button went of!!!! Reason might be overheating. Very disappointing.
> I seem not to be the only one:
> 
> http://edcforums.com/threads/weirdest-thing-ever-flashlight-exploded-kinda.120287/



I'm sorry to hear that. It's very strange. Could you tell us more in detail (brand name and type of your batteries, where and how did you use your light? and so on)?

Welcome to CPF, sophitus!


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Swedpat said:


> Thanks *candle lamp* for your tests! :thumbsup:
> 
> Consequently the performance at high mode:
> 
> ...



Hi again!

I recently got S15, and I included 2x extended body tubes. 
S15 is a nice little light and I like the wide hotspot. The tint of my sample has a pretty warm feeling, and compared to some other cool white lights it looks greenish. Still I don't perceive it nasty. The mode spacing is good. The deep clip ensures that the light is held firmly in a pocket. The tailstandability could be better, however; unfortunately the mid section of the tail protrudes very slightly and makes it wobbly. That's not the most important issue, however. 
S15 provides the possibility to have 3 lights in one, with different battery types for different purposes, and I am sure it will be a keeper. 

I like how good your and Selfbuilt's reviews complement each other!


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

This evening I started to test the runtime at mid mode 70lm(more like ~80lm) with an alkaline cell. I measured 2h 10m full output at mid mode with Fenix LD09(55lm and XP-E2 emitter) and therefore I expected at least the same runtime with S15 at 70lm mode because of much higher efficiency XM-L2 emitter. Unfortunately the output was significantly decreased at 1,5h and very low at 2h mark. It's obvious that S15 isn't a 1AA light but a 2 and 3AA light. With a single cell the efficiency is low not only at high mode but also at mid mode.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



Swedpat said:


> This evening I started to test the runtime at mid mode 70lm(more like ~80lm) with an alkaline cell. I measured 2h 10m full output at mid mode with Fenix LD09(55lm and XP-E2 emitter) and therefore I expected at least the same runtime with S15 at 70lm mode because of much higher efficiency XM-L2 emitter. Unfortunately the output was significantly decreased at 1,5h and very low at 2h mark. It's obvious that S15 isn't a 1AA light but a 2 and 3AA light. With a single cell the efficiency is low not only at high mode but also at mid mode.



Hi Swedpat,

Thanks a lot for your information. 
I agree that XM-L2 gives you better "lumen/W" than XP-E2. The XP-E2 has 72.4 lumens/Watt for 56.2 lumes output, and the XM-L2 92.9 lumens/Watt for 100.6 lumens output from the Cree Product Characterization Tool (PCT).
The reason I got 100.6 lumens output for S15 instead of 70 lumens is that Med. output of the S15 is appro. 100~110 lumens from the selfbuilt's excellent review. As I mentined in my review, the S15 gives much better runtime efficiency on 2xAA Ni-Mh battery configuration.


----------



## 9watts (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*

Can anyone suggest a runtime for this flashlight with 2 x AA NiMH (Sanyo Eneloops) on the medium setting? 
Thanks very much.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



9watts said:


> Can anyone suggest a runtime for this flashlight with 2 x AA NiMH (Sanyo Eneloops) on the medium setting?



Welcome to CPF. 9watts! 

According to Selfbuilt's excellent review, S15 on 2xAA alkaline on Med. mode has appr. 3 times the output/runtime capacity of 1xAA alkarine. 1xAA NiMh on Med. gives 2hr 55min, so assume 2xAA NiMh will give you appr. 8hr 45min.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 9, 2014)

I am thinking about getting a S15 for use at work. Is the S15 suitable to be used as an inspection light, using it for close up work like shining in to electrical cabinets? I mean, when using it at highest mode at 280 lumens, is the light to bright for that purpose?


----------



## Tapis (Oct 9, 2014)

Why not use its 70 lumens mode which might be plenty of lights for what you want to use it for?

I was also planning to buy a S15, but will go with the new Thrunite Neutron 2A V2 instead, just in case more punch is needed. Both lights are very similar. The thrunite seems to lack the tail cap magnet found in the S15, which might be useful for what you want to do.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 10, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I am thinking about getting a S15 for use at work. Is the S15 suitable to be used as an inspection light, using it for close up work like shining in to electrical cabinets? I mean, when using it at highest mode at 280 lumens, is the light to bright for that purpose?



You can use the light as an inspection tool. As you know, the light and the distance to the target are related. When you use the light right in front of the electrical cabinet, Med. or Low may be suitable. When using at 1~2m or some distance away, High would be better. See the following beamshot (70cm distance from my retired computer). In my view, Med. and Low are quite good for inspection at 50~70cm distance. But High is not bad, just quite bright.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks för the pics, Candle Lamp! I do think that there should be a 150 lumens sublevel which I think is great for closeup use on the S15. However I now have placed an order on a S15R. I will soon se for myself how the light performs.


----------



## 9watts (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Olight S15 Baton [ XM-L2, 1xAA or 2xAA ] Review*



candle lamp said:


> According to Selfbuilt's excellent review, S15 on 2xAA alkaline on Med. mode has appr. 3 times the output/runtime capacity of 1xAA alkarine. 1xAA NiMh on Med. gives 2hr 55min, so assume 2xAA NiMh will give you appr. 8hr 45min.



I just received mine. I'm very impressed. The medium setting is indeed very bright and more than adequate for my purposes. I especially like that the flashlight returns you to the preferred setting the next time you turn it on. 
And thanks for the runtime info.


----------



## magellan (Nov 20, 2014)

Great review, thanks. I have Olight's entire S series and this is probably my favorite AA light.


----------



## magellan (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*

Quite a dramatic first post and welcome to the forum!



sophitus said:


> My Baton S15 just exploded and the button went of!!!! Reason might be overheating. Very disappointing.
> I seem not to be the only one:
> 
> http://edcforums.com/threads/weirdest-thing-ever-flashlight-exploded-kinda.120287/


----------



## drpower (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*

oh no! I put two 14500's in my S15 Baton Ti, now it doesn't work did I burn it out?! I came to this thread to research what power I can run only after wrecking my light!! damn...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*



drpower said:


> oh no! I put two 14500's in my S15 Baton Ti, now it doesn't work did I burn it out?! I came to this thread to research what power I can run only after wrecking my light!! damn...



It's probably toast, mate.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## drpower (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*

Thanks mvyrmnd, I contacted Olight, we'll see if there is anything they can do.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*

Great review as always  im curious though.. have you tested run times on Medium-mode with the various cell configurations ?


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*



DenBarrettSAR said:


> Great review as always  im curious though.. have you tested run times on Medium-mode with the various cell configurations ?


Thank you. DenBarrettSAR! Sorry, but I haven't tested on Med. output with various cell configurations.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight Baton S15 exploded (2 AA NIMH used in High mode)*



candle lamp said:


> Thank you. DenBarrettSAR! Sorry, but I haven't tested on Med. output with various cell configurations.



i did just did a test in medium on my S15 with two Eneloop Pros on medium and got 8 hours, 35 minutes run time.


----------



## gunga (Jan 21, 2015)

So what level is medium again?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 21, 2015)

gunga said:


> So what level is medium again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Level ? im guessing # 3.
#1 - Moonlight , 2# Low, - 3# Meduim, - #4 High ?


----------



## gunga (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah, okay. So this is with 2x AA? Is this the ti version or the aluminum version?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 21, 2015)

the standard black anodized aluminum version with two AA Eneloops.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 21, 2015)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> i did just did a test in medium on my S15 with two Eneloop Pros on medium and got 8 hours, 35 minutes run time.





DenBarrettSAR said:


> the standard black anodized aluminum version with two AA Eneloops.



Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback. Good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 21, 2015)

no problem  i use my S15 quite a lot, its one of my favorite AA lights since i modded it with a TIR optic and Neutral White XM-L 3B.


----------



## gunga (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool. Mind sharing the details?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 21, 2015)

gunga said:


> Cool. Mind sharing the details?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums




The 21.2mm TIR optic from Fasttech this one: https://www.fasttech.com/p/1574901 ) with the thite plastic shell removed drops in perfectly in the Olight S15. I also reflowed a 3B XM-L2 emitter on the original star, with these mods it eliminated the green-tint syndrome that afftected the Olight S-series lights, and gave it a nice smooth floody beam pattern i preferred over the stock reflector. 

Seen below the S15 with the TIR optic:


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow. really nice! It looks like another version of S15.


----------



## gunga (Jan 22, 2015)

Very cool mod! Do you lose all throw? Are you still using the glass lens or is that the bare optic?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 22, 2015)

maybe lost a bit of throw, but gained a much wider flood, ( more what i needed for this light during camping & clipping to my hat) Its also the bare optic. I coudl have put the glass there but found the bezel could not thread down completely.


----------



## gunga (Jan 22, 2015)

So no issues with getting the pill out? The button didn't cause issues? You okay with the level separation between low and medium?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 22, 2015)

i had a bit of an issue getting the pill to move, but worked at it and managed to get it free without damaging the switch button. (twisting it slowly while pulling gently on the pill) The separation between modes are ok for my uses.


----------



## Led Astray (Jan 26, 2015)

I've just started getting a problem with my S15 - for no apparent reason it turns itself off after a few seconds. You can turn it on again but it will then turn off. This seems to be when on medium. I am using it as a 2 x AA, with 2500mah eneloops. It worked faultlessly for a while but has developed this annoying auto-off. Has anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 26, 2015)

Led Astray said:


> I've just started getting a problem with my S15 - for no apparent reason it turns itself off after a few seconds. You can turn it on again but it will then turn off. This seems to be when on medium. I am using it as a 2 x AA, with 2500mah eneloops. It worked faultlessly for a while but has developed this annoying auto-off. Has anyone else had a similar issue?



not yet with my S15's, but it has a 5-year warranty you can contact Olight to have it replaced.


----------



## Led Astray (Jan 26, 2015)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> not yet with my S15's, but it has a 5-year warranty you can contact Olight to have it replaced.



I guess so. Knowing my luck they will be unable to replicate the problem....... Worth the effort though, I like the flashlight (other than the tint that is)


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 26, 2015)

its why i modded mine with the TIR and a neutral 3B emitter to make it a perfect tint. (the original greenish-tint problem is due to the bad angle design of the original shallow reflector combined tint-shift in the stock XM-L emitter.


----------



## Led Astray (Jan 26, 2015)

I must admit I am impressed with your mod (and what others also get up to). I can only look on in awe, my efforts at DIY almost invariably end in tears, remorse and angry words, so I steer clear if at all possible, knowing that I will likely make matters worse, and then have to get someone to fix what I have done or get a new article before the wife finds out I broke the original.......


----------



## ccolapietro (May 25, 2016)

Any leads on an extension tube? I just bought the light and what I thought was it's extension tube. I'm not really interested in running it 1xAA


----------



## candle lamp (May 26, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Any leads on an extension tube? I just bought the light and what I thought was it's extension tube. I'm not really interested in running it 1xAA



As I described in my review, the 2xAA with an extension tube give you much more output-runtime than 1xAA.


----------



## ccolapietro (May 26, 2016)

Yes, agreed. However, I cannot track down abb extension tube. They've been discontinued.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (May 26, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Yes, agreed. However, I cannot track down abb extension tube. They've been discontinued.



PM sent.


----------



## ccolapietro (May 26, 2016)

Mr. Shawn said:


> PM sent.


Mr. Shawn, it's showing out of stock. Thank you for your efforts


----------



## Mr. Shawn (May 27, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Mr. Shawn, it's showing out of stock. Thank you for your efforts



Sorry for my oversight, ccolapietro. I'll keep my radar up for a tube.


----------

